# Arma Laser for CW45



## kudu61 (Jun 27, 2009)

Was thinking about a laser sight for my CW45. Came across Arma Laser. I see they make one for the CW9& CW40. Anyone know if this will fit the CW45? Do you know of any other options for the CW45? thanks, Bill


----------

